# My 1st dwa snake.



## Bloodred dragon (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there am looking in to getting my first dwa snake and was wondering if you could give me some advice on a good first buy. I really like the eyelash vipers what do you think. I have kept many reptiles over the years but nothing on the dwa, I am in the process of opening a reptile shop and my shop licence covers me to keep dwa but not to sell them. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I dont keep DWA but id suggest keeping some animals that cant do you any serious damage first. It all depends on what animals on the DWA you want to keep. Wait for some of the dwa keepers to come online they'll tell you more than i can: victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

My first was a white lip viper...i found that snake good to work with and quite a joy. Then I got a pair of adult gaboons that were falsely advertised as rhino vipers, wild caught and wicked as hell. So don't get a gaboon first off.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

If some day I get a DWA snake I would get a arboreal viper first.

Definitely no elapids for me to begin with!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

id agree that white lipped are good and i find most ratlers to be pretty good on hook and that. . but id stay away from saw sclaed and puff adders tho: victory:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> My first was a white lip viper...i found that snake good to work with and quite a joy. Then I got a pair of adult gaboons that were falsely advertised as rhino vipers, wild caught and wicked as hell. So don't get a gaboon first off.


Western Gabs have been renamed . The western is now b.rhinocerous and has the common name Rhino Viper. The Eastern Gab is b.gabonica and is called Gaboon viper.

We've discussed this name change on another forum and I think I can safely say that most are not happy with it.

The original Rhino viper (b.nasicornis) is supposed to be called Swampjack or Riverjack:cussing:, which is absolute toss as, they're rarely if ever found near or in rivers. Put a nasicornis in water and it hates the experience.

Anyway, I for one will still call nasicornis the rhino viper, and western gabs are still western gabs as far as i'm concerned.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Anyway, I for one will still call nasicornis the rhino viper, and western gabs are still western gabs as far as i'm concerned.
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Couldn't agree more mate although this is the first I'm hearing about any name change with Gaboons. Daft if you ask me :whistling2:

Anyway some might dissagree with what you could consider "first hots" but personally I did ok keeping a very young juvenile European Nose-Horned Viper ( Vipera ammodytes) as my first DWA.

She behaved very well when hooked,and still does at well over 2' long, and has never shown too much aggression. As long as your gentle with them and observe the "strike-distance perimeter rule" they are quite easy to work with. I have kept 3 so far in the last 3 years since I've had my licence and have never had any problems.

Keeping most vipers is pretty straight forward however as already mentioned there are exceptions and some species tend to behave alot more defensively and aggressively than others and as a result are more difficult to work with.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats true, each individual of each species has a different disposition, gaboons get a disposition thats maybe more mellow and passive but mine has proven that wrong by tossing herself at me by about 8-10ft like a sidewinder when I took her out. 
That's one reason they get called crazy dangerous.
As for the rhino viper thing, that got me annoyed because recently I had an argument with someone over the name and was full blown right about it I thought.
Best thing maybe to start with is something small and always stay a distance away like the length of the snakes body out of strike range. Make sure you get a good feeder so that you don't have to force feed, 
As for a gaboon...better off running, I'd recommend it.


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

ive always tought if i was to get my DWAL i would probly start off with Akistrodon contortrix laticincus (broad banded coperhead) as the broad banded is imo the best looking and quite a realitvly easy snake to keep (going off what information i have read/been given)


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

louodge said:


> ive always tought if i was to get my DWAL i would probly start off with Akistrodon contortrix laticincus (broad banded coperhead) as the broad banded is imo the best looking and quite a realitvly easy snake to keep (going off what information i have read/been given)


I rarely post anymore, but I had to come out of the woodwork to say no it's really not. Copperheads are absolutely FOUL, and will do their utmost to bite you. They're quite simple in terms of environment, but really not in terms of handling.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> I rarely post anymore, but I had to come out of the woodwork to say no it's really not. Copperheads are absolutely FOUL, and will do their utmost to bite you. They're quite simple in terms of environment, but really not in terms of handling.


They are absolutley no problem as long as you keep them on the end of a long hook


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Copperheads are heavily underrated.
A bite really really hurts. My bite was from a baby, and my arm swelled up alot. I think a big one is really going to spoil your day, and could certainly have many many complications.


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Agkistrodon said:


> I rarely post anymore, but I had to come out of the woodwork to say *no it's really not*. Copperheads are absolutely FOUL, and will do their utmost to bite you. They're quite simple in terms of environment, but really not in terms of handling.


forgive me if i misunderstand what your saying but what is really not?

im not advising anybody to get one im simply stating my thoughts and what "HOT" i would consider getting im not playing down there bite in any way, and what i have read/been advised they are a realitlvly easy snake to care for in terms of enviroment etc i didn't mention handling either.

but how can you not like there looks they are stunning 

please do not think im having a go im sure you have far mor experiance with this particular spieces tha i probly ever will

lou


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a rather different perspective of a great first venomous reptile. Its not so much what I should get, but rather what I should avoid.
I mean Aussies start off with Red Bellied Black Snakes for example. But no one has ever advised someone to get one of those as a first hot outside of Oz.
Here most guys start with a puff adder, but most people not from here would advise against it. 
Avoid snakes that get too big, have a reputation as being aggressive, or show a great willingness to bite.

Example: 
*snakes that get too big: Gaboons
*snakes with a rep : Forest Cobras (trust me, they have earned it)
*snakes with a willingness to bite: Saw Scaled Vipers.

By using that rationale you will find what is best for you. Because when anyone tries to give you advice, its usually from a personal experience. Some people work better with elapids than with vipers and vice versa, thus their advice will reflect their skills.


----------



## Bloodred dragon (Jul 13, 2009)

*Good advice*

Thank u all for your advice. I think i am going 2 go for an eyelash viper does any one keep them if so any advice would be gratefully received. I have also had a couple of people say that rattlers arent to bad ? Thanks again.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bloodred dragon said:


> Thank u all for your advice. I think i am going 2 go for an eyelash viper does any one keep them if so any advice would be gratefully received. I have also had a couple of people say that rattlers arent to bad ? Thanks again.


I keep em so pm me!


----------

